# Температура процессора

## GreenDragon

Как-то раньше не надо было  :Smile: 

кто-нить может подсказать прогу, отображающую температуру процессора и мат.платы в КОНСОЛИ - никаких Х-ов нет и не будет.

Искал в гугле - результата ноль.

----------

## nerff

ну это собственно lm_sensors надо. дока по глубокой установке руками была на linuxcenter.ru в библиотеке, читал в свое время.

у меня стоит KSensors, у сотрудника видел torsmo, но это все под X

----------

## GreenDragon

 *nerff wrote:*   

> ну это собственно lm_sensors надо. дока по глубокой установке руками была на linuxcenter.ru в библиотеке, читал в свое время.
> 
> у меня стоит KSensors, у сотрудника видел torsmo, но это все под X

 

Спасибо, lm_sensors - это понятно, но они не отображают информацию, темболее в консоли. Не может быть, чтобы ничего консольного небыло. Поисчу еще, если нет - придется писать самому  :Smile: 

----------

## Double

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> Как-то раньше не надо было 
> 
> кто-нить может подсказать прогу, отображающую температуру процессора и мат.платы в КОНСОЛИ - никаких Х-ов нет и не будет.
> 
> Искал в гугле - результата ноль.

 

```
double@double double $ acpi -V

     Battery 1: charging, 41%, 01:38:11 until charged

     Thermal 1: ok, 65.0 degrees C

  AC Adapter 1: on-line

double@double double $
```

----------

## fank

попробуй xmbmon, там консольная версия есть и иксовая, если поставится без иксов - хорошо, ну а на нет и суда нет

в любом случае, почитай доки на неё

----------

## GreenDragon

 *fank wrote:*   

> попробуй xmbmon, там консольная версия есть и иксовая, если поставится без иксов - хорошо, ну а на нет и суда нет
> 
> в любом случае, почитай доки на неё

 

Спасибо, мужики!  :Smile: 

----------

## rusxakep

в lm_sensors никто не отменял sensors (она под консоль).

ps: не забудь ее настроить с sensors-detect

----------

## GreenDragon

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> в lm_sensors никто не отменял sensors (она под консоль).
> 
> ps: не забудь ее настроить с sensors-detect

 

Да, я уже тоже нашел  :Smile: 

----------

